# Tax advice



## sauld (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello

I'm looking for help/guidance.
I plan to buy a house in Portugal. I wont be living there permanently; I should be in the country less than 183 days a year, I will only using the house when I visit Portugal. I will be working but outside of Portugal. I wont have any Portuguese income. I have Portuguese residence and a Tax Number.
What, if any, taxes will I have to pay?
I find the different guides I have read confusing as I cant find anything that relates to owning a house in Portugal but only using it part of the year and, not having income in Portugal.
Thanks


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

You'll have to pay property tax IMI annually. 
As resident you pay taxes on your worldwide income, that can be rent, dividends, interest from saving account, inheritance, profits from sale (CGT).

IF you want best advice, see accountant.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

sauld said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for help/guidance.
> I plan to buy a house in Portugal. I wont be living there permanently; I should be in the country less than 183 days a year, I will only using the house when I visit Portugal. I will be working but outside of Portugal. I wont have any Portuguese income. I have Portuguese residence and a Tax Number.
> ...


You post doesn't make sense. You say
I wont be living there permanently; BUT ALSO I have Portuguese residence.
The very simplistic way of looking at this is whereever you have tax residency is where you pay tax and you say that is Portugal.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Strontium said:


> You post doesn't make sense. You say
> I wont be living there permanently; BUT ALSO I have Portuguese residence.
> The very simplistic way of looking at this is whereever you have tax residency is where you pay tax and you say that is Portugal.


Two ways to qualify as a tax resident in Portugal. First is to spend 183 days or more a year there. Second is to own or lease a place that is obviously your primary residence. This allows those who intend to live in Portugal full-time to become a tax resident before the 183 days passes.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

An individual is deemed to be resident in Portugal for tax purposes if one meets either of the following conditions:

Spends more than 183 days, consecutive or not, in Portugal in any 12-month period starting or ending in the fiscal year concerned.

Regardless of spending less than 183 days in Portugal, maintains a residence (i.e. a habitual residence) in Portugal during any day of the period referred above.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Be careful when saying that you are tax resident - if you are tax resident then you are taxed on worldwide income - full stop. There has been tax cases where previous emigrants did not alter the tax status to non resident at the tax authority and were then found to be resident for tax purposes. Keep tax address at tax authority always updated to reality to avoid future issues


----------

